# [EVDL] Picture of GE EV-1 Controller shows resistors across caps



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Probably just bleeddown resistors? Any equipment with large high voltage
caps should have these to discharge the capacitors when it's turned off.

Z



> Steve Powers <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Look at the picture of the EV-1D in this e-bay auction
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 22 Jun 2008 at 4:02, Steve Powers wrote:
> 
> > What I noticed is that the car has an EV-1D which was probably the most
> > state of the art series DC motor controller available in 1980.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Steve Powers wrote:
> 
> > Look at the picture of the EV-1D in this e-bay auction
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The link says this has been removed from Ebay.

Bernie A. Knutson




Roger Stockton 
<[email protected] 
q.com> To 
Sent by: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion 
[email protected] List'" <[email protected]> 
sjsu.edu cc 

Subject 
06/23/2008 10:02 Re: [EVDL] Picture of GE EV-1 
AM Controller shows resistors across 
caps 

Please respond to 
Electric Vehicle 
Discussion List 
<[email protected] 
u> 








> Steve Powers wrote:
> 
> > Look at the picture of the EV-1D in this e-bay auction
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> 
> > On 22 Jun 2008 at 4:02, Steve Powers wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Steven Ciciora wrote:
> 
> > It also looks as if those pairs of caps are in series. Those
> > resistors might also be balancing resistors. A voltage
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> Steve Powers wrote:
> >> What I noticed is that the car has an EV-1D which was probably the most
> >> state of the art series DC motor controller available in 1980.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Steven Ciciora wrote:
> >> It also looks as if those pairs of caps are in series. Those
> >> resistors might also be balancing resistors.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> 
> >I think the key word was "available". The Willey and PMC were new
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There was a thread a week or two ago asking for a service manual.
Someone gave a link to the CommutaVan service manual, which includes
the EV1 service manual.

I don't have it with me on my phone. I don't remember whether it had a
full schematic of the control circuit; I focused on the theory of
operation of the power stage. Based on other service manuals of
similar age that I've seen, it probably did include full schematics.

Check the archives.

-Morgan LaMoore

On 6/24/08, Neon John <[email protected]> wrote:
>


> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >
> >>I think the key word was "available". The Willey and PMC were new
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> I think the key word was "available". The Willey and PMC were new
> >> experimental designs, but the GE EV-1D was something you could
> >> purchase in any quantity you liked.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > Operation:
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> >> Operation:
> 
> Roger Stockton wrote:
> ...


----------

